# Tying to the trailer overnight



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

As I have yet to get my own trailer, I do not have my own overnight containment system for my horse in camping situations. So a quick question.

Is it safe to tie a horse to the trailer overnight?

I'm guessing I would need to leave it long enough for my mare to lie down if she chooses. My biggest concern is her somehow getting tangled up or hurt.

Any thoughts?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have tied many times overnight. You don't want it too long or they may get a leg over the rope. I tie so they can get there head about a foot from the ground.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I've done it a lot. I find it hard to sleep in the trailer with the horse tied to it, They tug and move around at night and every tug on the lead wakes me up.

But it is safe and can be done. As mentioned only tie long enough for them to get their nose to barely touch ground. The biggest risk is them getting a leg over the lead rope and getting a rope burn.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You also may want to invest in a couple small holed hay nets! Keep the horse busy with food if they aren't sleeping. Then they won't be looking around or trying to snatch grass or otherwise get themselves in trouble.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Houston said:


> *I'm guessing I would need to leave it long enough for my mare to lie down if she chooses.* My biggest concern is her somehow getting tangled up or hurt.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Definitely do *not* do that. You've gotten some pretty good advice here! Follow it and you should be fine!


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

If there are trees nearby a highline would be a big help.
I always camp with a highline.


----------



## smr (Mar 4, 2009)

Maryland Rider said:


> If there are trees nearby a highline would be a big help.
> I always camp with a highline.


 
I also use a tie line...but tieing to the trailer is fine. Like others have said, don't give the enough line to lay down. You would be asking for trouble.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I also prefer high lines, but I would tie my well trained horse to the trailer overnight if needed. I use a collar instead of a halter, which allows the horse more freedom of movement with a shorter rope, so less chance of a leg getting over it. I tie just long enough that the horse can put its nose on the ground when the collar is rotated so the snap is at the top of the poll. I would only do this with a horse who was calm, well trained, and experienced in ground work and tying in a collar.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I tie to the trailer or a highline, just long enough they can get their nose to the ground if they really try, with a hay net (tied so the bottom is chest level to help avoid them getting tangled in it). Now I've got a hi-tie, which is even more awesome for me because I don't have to worry about finding trees for a high line. FYI, my horse lays down and sleeps EVERY time I have him tied overnight, even tied so he can barely touch nose to ground, which makes him weird. If they really want to, they will, but most horses don't like to actually lay down and sleep in a strange place while tied- it puts them in a vulnerable position that they, as prey animals, generally avoid, so don't worry about trying to make it so she can, because odds are, she won't lay down anyway.

This, of course, assumes that your horse ties properly and is accustomed to standing tied quietly for a few hours as necessary. Horses with issues standing tied need retraining and a gradual workup to staying tied overnight. Is your horse calm when she steps on her lead rope or otherwise gets tangled up? If not, I would make sure she is rock solid on that before doing so. Teaching a horse to be hobbled is advised as well, so if a leg gets tangled, they know to give to pressure rather than fight it and hurt themselves. Teaching them about being calm when they get a leg over a lead and are pulling their own nose down in a safe training environment pays big dividends if/when something happens out in 'real life.'


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to tie to a trailer, but now there are portable pens that are so small and easy to use that are much better. A small duffle bag and you have a 30x30 electric pen. You just need to teach your horse what it is at home so that you don't get a panicked horse when they touch it away from home.

I use the trailer for one side of the pen and hang buckets and hay bags from it.





























Kwik Korral Kit < Electric Horse Fence | Zareba


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My preference would be a battery operated charger and set up a pen with push in rods. The horse will feel safer because it can move around or lie down. I don't think it's fair to the horse to tie it because of it's concern for predators. Those that do tie have shut down and have accepted that they might be attacked and die. Not so bad it there are a number of horses tied on a highline - safety in numbers. They look out for each other.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I saw my first portable pen setup today as above...and was really impressed - it was all self contained with a winder and everything all built in to retreive all the wire after you were done, and it seemed like it packed up neatly into a single assembly with a nice handle. If you wind out enough line to make the pen big enough the horses even have the freedom to lay down, roll, etc.

They sure seemed a lot happier vs being tied.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'ver used hot wire pens during daylight hours. It's easy to pack a roll of tape and some post into the back country. My problem is that I've had too many wild animals pass through camp, usually in the night or late evening. Deer, Elk, Moose have no idea what a Hot wire is and will usually try to walk right through it. When this happens, They get zapped and take off running, Usually with the hot tape wrapped around a horn. They drag the hot tape into the butts of my horses and the whole group is now getting zapped and running every where.

So yes I often use hot wire during daylight hours to let the horses stretch and graze. But I always tie at night. Usually to a High line.

I've gone out at night and seen my horses backed up as far as they can go, their leads pulled tight and moose standing in front of them eating their hay.

Here is a moose that didn't wait for darkness to come in and pull a bale of hay out of the back of a parked truck and start eating it.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Electric corrals are a popular option, but you have to know you horse and make sure he is trained for them (just the same as tying). My horse tests wire and electric fences, and the moment they are loose, sag, or just not hot enough, he slips under, over, or through them, so for my particular beast they're not a good choice. I also dislike the fact that terrified horses can blast right through them if they get loose in camp and set my horse free as well. That doesn't mean they're not a good option if you have a horse that respects electric and the idea of electric.


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

We high line ours and I have tethered one end to the trailer at night, if I don't have another tree close. Tie just enough for her to reach the water bucket and hay net close.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I highline. Its much safer.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I've never used a highline. We've always used portable fencing with step in posts. There was one night that the horses spooked and went through the fence but for the most part, they do respect electric fencing. We only have a 2 strand fence at home and set up a similar fence when camping. 

Unless it was absolutely necessary, I wouldn't tie to the trailer or leave them in the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

